# Fog Light License Plate Mount



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been throwing this idea back and forth for a while, but I'm looking into making a custom license plate mount for most likely, the driver's side fog light cover on my LS. I just wanted to put this idea out there for anyone who has either done this sort of mod before, or would be interested in seeing this mod as an Idea for their own Cruze [if you live in a front license plate state]. Comments on whether or not I should even be thinking about this is also accepted haha.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd like to see it. I'm expecting a custom mount has to be built.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I'd like to see it. I'm expecting a custom mount has to be built.


Yeah, I'm going to buy a cover off ebay for cheap then play around with it. I'm probably going to end up gluing/melting a threaded piece of metal to the cover painted black, or hacking the existing mount to then attach to the cover.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was imagining just taking out the fog light place holder and getting two plastic dowels, drilling and tapping each end then screwing one side of the insert and the other end would mount the plate. 









My crude drawing


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I was imagining just taking out the fog light place holder and getting two plastic dowels, drilling and tapping each end then screwing one side of the insert and the other end would mount the plate.
> 
> View attachment 12922
> 
> ...


Thats what I was talking about, but melting the plastic dowels to the cover so it will hold instead of screws. I'll see what happens as I start working on it, I might start tonight.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I actually got stopped by a cop the other day because I don't have my front plate on. He just told me to put it on so I went and bought some L brackets to make a side mount plate holder. Haven't had the time to finish but its in the works!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> I actually got stopped by a cop the other day because I don't have my front plate on. He just told me to put it on so I went and bought some L brackets to make a side mount plate holder. Haven't had the time to finish but its in the works!


Could always just put it on your dash so its technically "there".


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,
If anyone wants to add extra fog lights to his Cruze, on Ebay, you can easily find some nice aluminum plate mount fog light holders (bull bar style).
Several of them are available o Ebay (https://www.ebay.com/itm/23-Bull-Ba...:sc:ShippingMethodExpress!91324!US!-1&vxp=mtr)/.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are a few I looked at:

LICENSE PLATE RELOCATION BRACKET

LICENSE PLATE TILT RELOCATION BRACKET


----------

